# Needing info on new wheel lips for 72 GTO



## sweet66monza (Sep 8, 2012)

My girlfriends dad has a 72 GTO he wants me to start on and the rear wheel lips are rotten. I see no need to hang full quarters on the car and buying quarters at $400 a side (just for the outers!!!) is not even in the question.

I can fab up the repair panels for the front fenders and lower quarters easily, but I know ill have more time than its worth forming up inner and outer rear wheel lips.

Where would y'all recommend buying GOOD inner and outer wheel lips?

Thanks, Cody


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

sweet66monza said:


> My girlfriends dad has a 72 GTO he wants me to start on and the rear wheel lips are rotten. I see no need to hang full quarters on the car and buying quarters at $400 a side (just for the outers!!!) is not even in the question.
> 
> I can fab up the repair panels for the front fenders and lower quarters easily, but I know ill have more time than its worth forming up inner and outer rear wheel lips.
> 
> ...


If you are talking about the inner and outer wheelhouse, try OPGI


----------



## sweet66monza (Sep 8, 2012)

thanks for the link! Finally a reasonably priced source.

Do you have any firsthand experience with their quality and fit?

Thanks!


----------



## sweet66monza (Sep 8, 2012)

anyone?


----------



## porkandbeans (Jul 24, 2012)

Specifically the fit on these? No. 
But OPGI is a good company with good product. Best option, hands down.


----------



## sweet66monza (Sep 8, 2012)

Well, I ended up ordering outer wheelwells from OPGI and quarter skins from Goodmark. Ill get back on fit once I get to work on the project.

Thanks again for all of your suggestions!


----------

